# Got 19$ tip for one delivery



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

Really impressed. I now know why prime is much more popular than fresh. I booked a four hour fresh block and worked the complete four hours. I have to carry so many bags to the door and only get paid in a flat rate.


----------

